# Got my mount back



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

I got my mount back from the deer I killed during the 2003 season. Just thought that I would give everyone a look.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

sweet man looks great.


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

Thank you sir. I think I have the best taxidermist in Ohio. He is a little more expensive than your average guy working out of his garage but his work speaks for itself and he backs everything with a lifetime warranty. If anyone wants his info let me know.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Have you scored that bad boy yet?


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry guys this is the one from the 2002 season, with a score of 171. Got him in Morrow county, on private property. I have had him back for awhile now, just got around to posting the pic. It took a little longer than usual because the taxidermist is a friend of mine and he wanted to use this mount for shows. He also did the mount for his cost in materials in exchange for using it. His name is Casey and his shop is Lone Leaf Custom Taxidermy. It is in Morrow County just a little outside of Mansfield and only a few minutes off of I-71. The number is (419)362-1060. Trust me when I tell you He is the best.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

Doesn't look like the same buck to me but either way, its a dandy. The mount looks bigger than the picture of you with it in the field. It has been my experience that the picture looks bigger than the mount. I'd say whoever took the picture for you was clearly a amature photographer and I would never ever allow that person to photograph a trophy animal again.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Looks great man, congrats!


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, had my hunting buddy snap a photo with a disposable camera while we were in the field. I dont usually take a leica with a tripod into the woods with me. Those disposables always look like the photo is gonna be good and it always looks farther away. Trust me its the same deer. I wish I had TWO that size.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats an awsome buck! Did you get him with a bow?


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice Buck!!!


----------



## sportsman05 (Apr 19, 2005)

wow ,nice deer


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

That's a stud alright! 171 as a main frame 8 point. WOW.


----------



## autopartman (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice buck! What was the inside spread?


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

sorry, but there is absolutely no way that 8 scores 171. i only know of 3 deer ever that scored like that as an 8 and this isnt one of them. Great deer trust me i would have busted it, but the brows in no way are going to be over 6 inches. now if it had 9-10 inch brows then you could count that as 5 inch brows and 5 inch g-4 like a 10. big spread for sure, 26 im guessing. looks like great mass. but still 171......a little too far fetched. now if we can get a name and see it in the books then i'll go for that. no matter what hes a shooter for sure. and NEVER hang a deer over top of a fire place. Dries them up faster than you can imagine. 

Deer with good spreads always look bigger on the ole 64 U. 

GABO


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> i only know of 3 deer ever that scored like that as an 8 and this isnt one of them


Just because you don't know of them doesn't mean they don't exist. MANY 8 points have passed the 170 mark, with a select few passing 180. I have one in the lower 160's, but it's nothing all that special. Mine has better brows, but overall, walleye warrior's is bigger.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

M. Magis brings up a great point regarding the # of huge bucks out there - 

I know of a farmer in the Xenia area with 12-15 bucks that would net 150''-180+''. Not a single one of these deer has been mounted! He likes the "horns" as he calls them, but not enough to fork out $$$ for a mount????? They are all skull caps screwed into a barn rafter! 

I know of many other book bucks that have never & will never be scored - We all do. I have mine scored, but I do not pay the fee to register the deer with BBB club or P & Y. I just like to know for reference. 

I also agree that there are 8 pointers that pass the 170 mark, but IMO they are few and far between; the 180 mark has rarely been exceeded by an 8 point rack. 

Both the basic 8 pointers in my photo galary grossed > 160 with the more typical rack netting 158. Even knowing how hard it is to judge a rack by a picture I would buy 171 from that buck.

That is a fantastic 8 pointer!


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

MAYBE............big stretch here.......MAYBE gross.........definately not net.
Like I said the 64 U really shows off a wide rack. Plus great idea taking pics from below. Surefire way to make them look bigger. If you look at the deer in the truck and then on the wall you can get some real good estimates on it. id say it would be lucky to hit the 160's gross. I'd still shoot it.

GABO


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

don't know how i missed this when it was first posted.beauty of a buck.i'm no expert,but have seen eneough racks to know that could score 171.i wouldn't see any reason to lie about a few inches either.pictures can be deceiving,and often are.they sometimes make things looker bigger or smaller than actual size.i try not to call someone on something unless i have proof,or it's so obvious that stevie wonder could tell by looking  
in this case,i'll take it as stated,since i didn't witness the measuring firsthand.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I also have to agree that could score 171 without a dought. I shot an 8 in 1989 that scored 165 and it wasn't much smaller than that one is. As it has been said unless you were there and saw it scored don't dought what he is telling us. Why would he have a reason to lie about that? It's on his wall not traveling around the state in a show. By the way that is a very nice buck Man. Be proud of it.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

it must be 171 i cant argue with you guys. so i must say.....see ya in the books man. congrats.

GABO


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> If you dont agree with what I just said, then you are probably wrong.


 uh,well................NAH.i thought i was wrong,once.but i was mistaken


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

Like I said.....see ya in the books.

GABO


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you might not find me in the books.but if you look in the old times recorder archives,you might see me there,along with some of the rest of my family  
but ya gotta go back several decades


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

misfit i hope you mean the Times Disorder.......

well i all think we are on the same page that this is a helllllll of a nice deer. could go on the wall with my others any day of the week. i might just have to look that up. btw you wont find my name in the books........they ask too many questions and you end up having ppl huntin up your arse when you go to hunt the next time. private land is too valuable to pat yourself on the back by putting deer in the books. especially around my neck of the woods.

Just for a quick question i was curious to know what the gross score was of that beast. 

GABO


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL


> i hope you mean the Times Disorder


 are you trying to tell me something?  
i used to deliver it when i was a kid.
i know what you're saying about the info people can get,but i think we'd both give ourselves a pat for a head like that  
just wouldn't be too free with excess details  

this is the only one i've had mounted.no monster,but just a nice deer.no measurements on this one though.any idea?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't recall Walleye Warrior ever saying that he ever bothered getting his in the B&C books but that he scored it according to B&C method. I don't see why anyone needs to bust his chops about whether it is 171 or not. It is no skin off my back whether it is or not. I know that it is a helluva buck and I don't think there is a person among us that would pass up an opportunity at something like that. I am not a gambling man but even if I was I would not put any money on that buck being under 170". Pictures can be deceiving. We don't know the spread beam mass, etc. 

The main thing I want to add to Walleye Warrior is congratulations on a great trophy!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Rick - never claimed to be an expert, but I would "field judge" that rack to gross mid to high 130's. Probably a P & Y deer.

Real pretty rack!


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

P&Y.........probably. looks like decent tine length......loose a few inches on the brows. 17" spread. Should gross 130+. But as we all know that gross dont mean squat. I have 4 deer that score 140+ NET on my wall all killed with the bow. now are any in the book.....nope no way no how. county killed is even too much for me. get 3500 acres leased out form under ya and you get stingy with your land.

And bkr.......not tryin to bust chops just sayin there aint no way. and i think you know what i mean. AND I WOULD STILL SHOOT THAT BIG MOTHER.

GABO


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Deductions will kill a deer sometimes. Whop cares if it's Pope & Young, it would be Ohio Big Buck either way, so great job, there are none of us that would pass that up & if someone says they would theyd be lying!


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

I posted this a while ago and kind of forgot about it. lots of stuff since I last looked. I had the deer scored at the sportsman den in shelby. It was scored by official scorers from the ohio big buck club in there yearly contest. I did not enter it in any of the clubs for some of the reasons mentioned by others. I like this website alot and there is alot of good people and info on it, but i rarely post here for one major reason, no matter what is posted there are always people who want to call you a liar or bust your chops about keeping a couple fish, etc, etc. What would I possible have to gain by lying about the size of this deer to a bunch of people I have never met. He grossed 171 and netted 163 due to a broken off G2 on his right side. If i can find the scoring sheet that, by the way is on ohio big buck club's official paper, I will scan it and post it for you. I have no idea where it is so I'm not making any promises. I think it's a damn shame that I need to do that, but whatever. Don't take this post the wrong way, I am certainly not trying to start anything. Just wanted to let everyone know the story with the scoring.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Walleye warrior


> I think it's a damn shame that I need to do that


Don't let it keep you from posting what you want. I don't know anything about scoring deer. I have seen some posts with 7# LM bass that I were not. But the poster had an inexpensive spring scale & didn't know they weren't accurate  Sometimes it's an obvious mistake, like the 60" muskie posted recently by the DNR that might be 50" (they removed the length when it came into question) I may have been a typo, or an estimate   Sometime pictures make a fish look bigger too, like a big 43# flathaed that looked like a 50# He took his scales & compared them to some certified scales (they were right). It's probably just human nature at times. Often I photograph a known object with the fish for comparision.

Nice that you have documentation other than just scoring it yourself.


> I had the deer scored at the sportsman den in shelby. It was scored by official scorers from the ohio big buck club in there yearly contest


Like you say, there's always a few who question everything.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've treid scoring along w/ you soo to be brother in law, man it's confusing. There are so many deductions it's nuts. I basically gave up trying to do it. 

Here are a couple pics, one by the deer cam of my bro in laws big buck last year, I would ahve thought for sure that it was Ohio Big Buck, but after deductions it onyl scored 138, 2 inches from Ohio Big Buck.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

if i were him i would have someone else score that thing........are there sorter tines on the left side.....bc that right side is a for sure buckeye. good brows long main beams good g2's. might be a little spindly....but it looks even. thats what you need. 10 pts, with all that should have made it unless its got broken stuff on that left side. i mean if he wants it in i would have some one esle score it. 

and walleye.....not bustin your chops....i didnt believe that it scored 171 net...didnt know you were talking about the scores that dont count. helluva deer man. like i said. I WOULD SHOOT IT. 

GABO


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have dabbled a little in the scoring as well and I know what you are saying H2O. Sometimes it almost makes you go nuts trying to keep track of what you did and did not do, especially when dealing with one with significant amount of deductions. I have an oddball non-typical at home that I gave up on ever getting. He was not that large but I was curious so I attempted it but never got a number I felt good about. It was a 10 point frame with anywhere between 15-19 points depending on whether you counted them. That was not to mention the drop tine that was broken off near the base. He really did not compare favorably to a lot of other deer which me or buddies have shot so I never pursued it. That is a dandy buck of your BIL's there as well. I would guess that if he did not make the Big Buck then it would be partly due to beam mass. He has real nice tine length and decent spread but the mass is not really as thick as you see in most that make it over that number. He is very comparable to an 8 pointer that I shot a few years back. I scored him myself at something like 128 net and a little over 130 gross. He was a nearly perfect rack and I would take one like him again any day...unless he was standing beside one like your brother-in-law's.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That is an awesome buck WalleyeWarrior. I live in Morrow county, but I do most of my deer hunting in Delaware county.

CG


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

That is a huge buck no matter what it scores. Really though, the score dont even matter. Just another thing in my opionion taking away from the thrill of the hunt. 

In my opionion, when you get just excited inside from shooting a doe as you would a monster buck, you are a true hunter. 

That is a buck you can be proud of, and dont let other people on here take away from your glory.


----------

